# Scag wiring diagram



## Avargo (Sep 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a scag wiring diagram for a FH500v 17hp kaw with electric start.
It has a electric clutch as well and is hydrolic. 48 in cut walk behind...

I took it off a year ago and finally got a new engine and I am lost....lol 

I am not sure how to hook it up..

THanks for all


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can download owners manuals at the Scag website, they have wiring diagrams in them. You will need your Scag model and s/n to look up the correct one. 

http://www.scag.com/manuals.html


----------

